# Use of Worldmark in RCI



## lily28 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi. If I have an ongoing search in RCI and match for 1 bedroom within 45 days, will it still take 9000 or 4000 credits? Thanks


----------



## PassionForTravel (Jul 18, 2015)

If it hits within 45 days they will take 4000 credits.


----------

